# keyboardprobleme nach update

## trikolon

hallo alle.

nach dem letzten system update (vermute irgendwas mit xorg und kde) verhält sich mein system sehr komisch nach dem booten. kdm startet, ich kann nichts tippen, wechsle in die console, starte kdm neu, kann tippen, allerdings passt das keyboard layout nicht. zb pfeiltaste nach oben öffnet ksnapshot. erst nach einem "setxkbmap -keycodes evdev" aufruf geht wieder alles wie gewohnt. hier noch meine xorg.conf

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier      "normale X.org Configuration"

        Screen          "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice     "Mouse" "CorePointer"

        #InputDevice    "Logitech MX700" "SendCoreEvents"

        InputDevice     "Keyboard" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

        Option          "AIGLX" "off"

        Option          "Xinerama" "off"

        Option          "AllowMouseOpenFail" "on"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc:unscaled"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/freefonts"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/sharefonts"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/ttf-bitstream-vera"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/unifont"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/artwiz"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load            "dbe"

        SubSection "extmod"

                Option          "omit xfree86-dga"

        EndSubSection

        Load            "type1"

        Load            "freetype"

        Load            "glx"

        Load            "dri"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Keyboard"

        Driver          "kbd"

        Option          "CoreKeyboard"

        Option          "AutoRepeat" "250 50"

        Option          "XkbRules" "xorg"

        Option          "XkbModel" "evdev"

        Option          "XkbLayout" "de"

        Option          "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Mouse"

        Driver          "mouse"

        Option          "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier      "Samsung SyncMaster 204B"

        Option          "DPMS" "on"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier      "nvidia 7900GS"

        Driver          "nvidia"

        Option          "RenderAccel" "on"

        Option          "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "on"

        Option          "UseEdidDpi" "off"

        Option          "DPI" "96 x 96"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier      "Screen0"

        Device          "nvidia 7900GS"

        Monitor         "Samsung Syncmaster 204B"

        DefaultDepth    24

        SubSection "Display"

                        Viewport        0 0

                        Depth           24

                        Modes           "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode            0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option "Composite" "on"

EndSection

```

USE-Flags von xorg-server

```
[ebuild   R   ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.4-r2  USE="dri hal nptl sdl xorg xprint (-3dfx) -debug -dmx -ipv6 -kdrive -minimal" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse vmmouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -magellan -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synaptics -tek4957 -ur98 -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev nv nvidia vesa (-amd) -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -epson -glint -i128 (-i740) -i810 (-impact) (-imstt) -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) (-nsc) -r128 -radeon -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l (-vermilion) -vga -via -vmware -voodoo (-xgi)" 0 kB
```

eine such im forum und mit google hat mir nicht weitergeholfen.

hoffe ihr habt eine idee

gruß ben

----------

## Martux

Hallo, das könnte an x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard liegen. Remerge es noch mal.

----------

## trikolon

hat leider nichts gebracht

----------

## Finswimmer

Ist das Problem mit den falschen Zuordnungen auch bei einem neuen Benutzer?

----------

## trikolon

ja is unverändert was eben auch sehr komich ist, ich muss den x server von hand nustarten bis er überhaupt ein keyboard wahrnimmt..

```
cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE

Current Operating System: Linux ben 2.6.22-gentoo-r1 #1 SMP PREEMPT Thu Jul 12 21:28:19 CEST 2007 x86_64

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse-usb-0000:00:1d.1-2/input0: HWHEELRelativeAxisButtons: 6 7.

(**) Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse-usb-0000:00:1d.1-2/input0: WHEELRelativeAxisButtons: 4 5.

(**) ABBAHOME-usb-0000:00:1d.0-1/input0: HWHEELRelativeAxisButtons: 6 7.

(**) ABBAHOME-usb-0000:00:1d.0-1/input0: WHEELRelativeAxisButtons: 4 5.

(EE) ABBAHOME-usb-0000:00:1d.0-1/input0: AbsoluteTouch: 'DIGI_Touch' does not exist.

```

evtl hilf das weiter..

----------

